# Dash display



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*SEL gets cheaper digital cockpit from Jetta for late 2019 builds*

So I was doing some digging and apparently the later builds of the 2019 Tiguan SEL are getting the cheaper virtual cockpit from the Jetta instead of the euro/SEL Premium one! 

You can see it here: http://www.foxvalleyvw.com/new/Volk...n-Tiguan-9d824aae0a0e0adf0bac9faf78a81060.htm









It's identical to the Jetta's digital cockpit:









And not like the early 2019s/SEL premiums: 









Really unfortunate to see this.. looks quite a bit cheaper IMO - actually I think the base analog looks better/more premium than this new cheap Jetta digital cluster. 

Figured I'd share. I wonder why they'd change it halfway through the model year. Early 2019 SELs have the premium digital cockpit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

You could change that and just get an SEL-P


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

On a different site, people were referring to this as an upgraded version. Most comments seem to state its sharper in display quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> On a different site, people were referring to this as an upgraded version. Most comments seem to state its sharper in display quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm maybe? I wonder if late builds of the SEL-P will also get it. I dont like how there are bars for the coolant temp and gas gauge. Seems dated IMO

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*SEL gets cheaper digital cockpit from Jetta for late 2019 builds*

I can see why they’re off to the side, most people probably don’t know engine temp and gas gauge are integrated in the radial dials for RPM and Speed. Guaranteed if I ask my wife what does the engine temp show she wouldn’t notice. Plus if you look at the image quality the newer model looks crisper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Think Europe was seeing this before it hit here in the states. Noticed that on individuals that got the Euro model of the 2019 SEL-P R Line that ordered them mid year and received delivery from around October to December (purchased mine here in NA mid-December). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

I saw this new digital cockpit on a SEL R-Line Black and it's able to show the navigation portion full screen with no circles on the sides. It actually looks better than the one on my 2019 SEL Premium, build date 12/18.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dragonpalm said:


> I saw this new digital cockpit on a SEL R-Line Black and it's able to show the navigation portion full screen with no circles on the sides.....


No gauges showing at all?


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> So I was doing some digging and apparently the later builds of the 2019 Tiguan SEL are getting the cheaper virtual cockpit from the Jetta instead of the euro/SEL Premium one!
> 
> 
> Really unfortunate to see this.. looks quite a bit cheaper IMO - actually I think the base analog looks better/more premium than this new cheap Jetta digital cluster.
> ...


I was speaking to my VW sales guy yesterday (we just bought a new '18 R-Line last week). Anyway, he said, for 2019 they've gone with the alternate or 'lower' gauge cluster to further differentiate them from the 'premium' 2019 Audi vehicles (which still have the full digital).
In 2018 the full digital cluster was the same in higher-trim VWs and Audi's. 

Not sure if true, but sounds legit, in an effort to make their Audi line more premium.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d take it with a grain of salt of what the sale guy said. If you look at the specs of the screens the new screen has better specs making it crisper and brighter. Now I think people think it’s “cheaper” since they don’t like the presentation, but when you look at the full screen map compared to the older model there’s a clear visual difference between them. I’m not a huge fan of it myself, the old one looks more dynamic, but with the gas and engine temp clearly visible to the side it’s easier to tell where those gauges are that may be overwhelmed by the technology presented. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

mc7719 said:


> I was speaking to my VW sales guy yesterday (we just bought a new '18 R-Line last week). Anyway, he said, for 2019 they've gone with the alternate or 'lower' gauge cluster to further differentiate them from the 'premium' 2019 Audi vehicles (which still have the full digital).
> In 2018 the full digital cluster was the same in higher-trim VWs and Audi's.
> 
> Not sure if true, but sounds legit, in an effort to make their Audi line more premium.


Nope. 

The 2017, 2018, and 2019 Audi Q7 digital dash/virtual cockpit has remained relatively unchanged since it debuted. And it looks pretty similar to the new VW dash.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Nope.
> 
> The 2017, 2018, and 2019 Audi Q7 digital dash/virtual cockpit has remained relatively unchanged since it debuted. And it looks pretty similar to the new VW dash.


This right here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

*SEL gets cheaper digital cockpit from Jetta for late 2019 builds*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> This right here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh, like I said "not sure if true", just making conversation with what was said to me.
What do I know, I've owned a VW for 8 days, and been a member here for two.

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok please look at this video as this is the first time I see the display being like this. Go to 2:25 and the 5:10 time marks and you will see what I mean. This is what I would also like to see on my dash screen any one has it

https://youtu.be/8JYMfSW7v9w

Here is a screen shot 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Weird. Thats gotta be some one off factory prototype that they give reviewers to beat on. I have a 2019 and the digital dash does not look like that nor do all the other 2019 shown on dealer websites currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Weird. Thats gotta be some one off factory prototype that they give reviewers to beat on. I have a 2019 and the digital dash does not look like that nor do all the other 2019 shown on dealer websites currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He said that this was provided to him by the dealer and not VW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank4all (Mar 29, 2019)

Hfqkhal said:


> Ok please look at this video as this is the first time I see the display being like this. Go to 2:25 and the 5:10 time marks and you will see what I mean. This is what I would also like to see on my dash screen any one has it
> 
> https://youtu.be/8JYMfSW7v9w
> 
> ...


So I did some digging because I was very interested in why this was different than any other dash I’ve seen. I looked the VIN for the vehicle from the video and it looks like the last 6 digits are some kind of sequence number (the vehicle was 51412 so I’m guessing it was number 51412 off the assembly line). I did searches on cars.com for other VINs and found ones over 51000ish all seem to have this new dash for 2019. I’m only guessing here but maybe VW has updated the dash for later production 2019 Atlas. 

Another Atlas from different Dealer with same dash (notice the silver lines to the side)
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/768083396/overview?aff=share_other


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Tank4all said:


> So I did some digging because I was very interested in why this was different than any other dash I’ve seen. I looked the VIN for the vehicle from the video and it looks like the last 6 digits are some kind of sequence number (the vehicle was 51412 so I’m guessing it was number 51412 off the assembly line). I did searches on cars.com for other VINs and found ones over 51000ish all seem to have this new dash for 2019. I’m only guessing here but maybe VW has updated the dash for later production 2019 Atlas.
> 
> Another Atlas from different Dealer with same dash (notice the silver lines to the side)
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/768083396/overview?aff=share_other


Good find. So they moved the coolant temp and fuel gauge to the sides, and then are able to go full screen with maps. 

Seems like the actual screen is not as wide as before as the coolant and gas gauges takes up some space?

I’d love to know how to go full screen with my existing dash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Did some more digging and it is the system in the Jetta. VW using higher volume of Jetta probably to standardize.

 https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/videos/check-out-volkswagens-digital-cockpit-tech-in-the-2019-jetta/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Well I saw the screen on the Tiguan and what I saw in the video above it looks to be the same screen size. Well we can say in reality the new screen is about over 2 inches smaller and for sure looks a bit odd when you look at it in person. It's hight and width are smaller and the plastic frame takes more room than before. They took away the fixed info lights screen and incorporated into the digital cockpit. The Fuel and temp are now permanent in their place and not part of the screen so you can say they name the placebo effect of it being the same size but the framing gives it away. For me, I would rather have what we have now and wait and hope that we will most likely end up being able to enable the full screen map with some tweaking with VCDS or OBD11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

I got my atlas around the time this video was posted and I test drove the SEL Premium. It didn't have that screen nor did mine come with that. These 2 were fairly new deliveries from the factory, so not sure why he has a different screen.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

audiyos said:


> I got my atlas around the time this video was posted and I test drove the SEL Premium. It didn't have that screen nor did mine come with that. These 2 were fairly new deliveries from the factory, so not sure why he has a different screen.


I looked all over at the dealer and they even showed me the one that was delivered yesterday and still has the our screen. They said they know that it has been changed but have not gotten one yet. They told me to check the Tiguan as it will be the same screen. 12.3 inch vs 10 inch does not sound much but in reality it does look smaller both in width and hight.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

audiyos said:


> I got my atlas around the time this video was posted and I test drove the SEL Premium. It didn't have that screen nor did mine come with that. These 2 were fairly new deliveries from the factory, so not sure why he has a different screen.


So, are you aware of some laws that define what VW must use on the vehicles they produce? Does the display in your vehicle not match VW's description?


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

My dash is the one you speak of it's the same as in my Jetta. We test drove another one with the other dash and it did look much nicer but not as customizable.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Davidabourbon said:


> My dash is the one you speak of it's the same as in my Jetta. We test drove another one with the other dash and it did look much nicer but not as customizable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I agree it has more customization but hoping with some coding we will be able to do that. May VW will put out an update that will make our dash close to that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

Am I the only one that is really annoyed that the music info from CarPlay does not show in the digital cockpit?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

audiyos said:


> Am I the only one that is really annoyed that the music info from CarPlay does not show in the digital cockpit?


"Really annoyed"?  Isn't this displayed elsewhere on the dash?


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

How do the updates come?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

He’s a comparison photo of the new design vs the “old” I took this photo from a 2019 Tiguan on my dealership lot yesterday.









Also I noticed the new AID doesn’t have the fancy start up display with the Volkswagen logo on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

After watching this video, I kind of hoped I would get the updated version when picking up my new 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line two days ago. I got the older one though. 
As much as I love the larger map view, though, I live in CarPlay with Waze, so I wouldn't ever see it anyhow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVMFtLQ2Wx0

EDIT: well, crap. That's not the video I watched that showed the map. I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Here’s a video. 

https://youtu.be/DEr1LKrS5_E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

moveingfaster said:


> Here’s a video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/DEr1LKrS5_E
> 
> ...


Thanks, that looks like the one I saw. :thumbup:


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

I like the new one which can be configured to display a full screen NAV. My '19 SEL got the old version though.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't speak for whether the Jetta version is actually cheaper or not, but since both the Tig and Jetta are built in Puebla for the North American market, I can imagine there's some production efficiency to be gained by only have one version / component subassembly supplied to the factory across both major products produced there. So it may or may not even affect EU market Tiguan SWB and Allspace.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

TypeSH said:


> I can't speak for whether the Jetta version is actually cheaper or not, but since both the Tig and Jetta are built in Puebla for the North American market, I can imagine there's some production efficiency to be gained by only have one version / component subassembly supplied to the factory across both major products produced there. So it may or may not even affect EU market Tiguan SWB and Allspace.


They are changing them in all markets around the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Here’s a startup video of it. It looks pretty cool to me. 

https://youtu.be/q8nsBZkVY40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

moveingfaster said:


> They are changing them in all markets around the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that makes sense, I'm sure Jetta & Tiguan share factories in multiple countries. Or maybe the original unit was using Audi's supplier and now VW has their own.


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

Here's our dash....well one configuration.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajr00017 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Picked up my 2019 SEL in Silk Blue a couple weeks ago (February 2019 build) and I have the updated digital cockpit as well. Funny thing was, the vehicle we test drove had the previous version but my wife wanted the other model on the lot that had literally just come off the truck that week. Even the sales consultant was surprised to see the next gen in the Tiguan as he was going through the car showing us the ins and outs before we left.

I agree with the others that it's definitely an upgrade. Much sharper display than the previous version. The ability to make the nav map take up the entire display is pretty cool as well. Still getting to know/learn it, but if anyone has any questions or wants to see anything in particular just let me know!


----------



## dubonaire_B4 (Feb 11, 2004)

We just got in a completely loaded SEL Premium Atlas and even that now has the "Jetta style" digital cockpit with a sticker price of $53k. So I would expect all models to have this version going forward.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just swapped my 18 SEL-P Tig for 19 SEL-P Tig and my 19 has the "new" style. I didn't like it at first, missed having my MPG and distance till empty inside the RPM and Speed gauges, but found those can be customized through the infotainment. Still miss the tickers on the speedometer, but I'll get used to it.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Only negative for me with the latest version is the inability to display the time in the cockpit.

Instead, there's an icon for the drive mode, which is already echoed on the multimedia screen (and it's not something you need to see constantly either).


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I would think adding a clock to the digital cockpit (which I also would like to see) would be a relatively simple software enhancement. I'm not sure if VW is in the habit of updating a car's software to add "features" as opposed to fix "defects" but I suspect not. I also wish they added a radio mute button (which could even be a software button or selection added somewhere) but I digress.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

noka648 said:


> ... I also wish they added a radio mute button (which could even be a software button or selection added somewhere) but I digress.


Funny you mention this. I couldn't find a dedicated mute either, and checked the manual. VW says to "turn the volume knob all the way down to mute". Not quite what we were looking for.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Only negative for me with the latest version is the inability to display the time in the cockpit.
> 
> Instead, there's an icon for the drive mode, which is already echoed on the multimedia screen (and it's not something you need to see constantly either).


Agree, I keep catching myself looking for the time in the cockpit. They've got room so hopefully they can add it at a later date.


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

Our digital cockpit seems different.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Davidabourbon said:


> Our digital cockpit seems different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you have the new version which has the stationary gas and temp gages on each side. Also your map display on the digital dash can now occupy a lot more screen than the prior version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

No I mean it looks different now that when I bought it. I think it updated at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Davidabourbon said:


> No I mean it looks different now that when I bought it. I think it updated at some point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can only be updated at the dealership. Have you made a trip to them for service since you got it 
?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

No. The speedometer is definitely different. It was in increments of 10’s with hashmarks now it’s in 20’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Davidabourbon said:


> No. The speedometer is definitely different. It was in increments of 10’s with hashmarks now it’s in 20’s....


There is no way it has changed unless you did it or someone else physically did it. It can't happen magically.


----------



## twotwenty (May 11, 2019)

I have a 2019 SEL with the older Digital Cockpit, but my owner’s manual has the newer display. 

I’m still looking for a way to have the Gear & Speed view also display range and economy below the centers of each gauge...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

twotwenty said:


> I have a 2019 SEL with the older Digital Cockpit, but my owner’s manual has the newer display.
> 
> I’m still looking for a way to have the Gear & Speed view also display range and economy below the centers of each gauge...


Why not get the OM details for the display you have from VW?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

The new digital cockpit can be customized in CAR>DIGITAL COCKPIT in the infotainment unit. I have it in my Atlas and I like it much better than the old version I had on my 2018 Tiguan SEL P.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

Has anyone heard of a software update to the original style digital cockpit to allow more customization? In the 2019 manual it says you can customize in Car settings, but I don’t see anything on my 2019 SEL-P.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

s12dxer said:


> Has anyone heard of a software update to the original style digital cockpit to allow more customization? In the 2019 manual it says you can customize in Car settings, but I don’t see anything on my 2019 SEL-P.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can customize in car settings only if your vehicle is equipped with the new digital cockpit.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

autostrophic said:


> You can customize in car settings only if your vehicle is equipped with the new digital cockpit.


That’s a bummer, was hoping that a software update could provide the same functionality for the original digital cockpits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It’s Accrual World (May 31, 2019)

Picked up my wife's 2019 SEL Premium this past weekend. We test test drove another SEL-P (different color) which had the non-jetta digital cockpit. When the dealer got the exact color my wifey wanted, we did a quick test drove and noticed it was different. Asked the "VW certified" sales person why they switched it and he knew nothing about it. After driving it about a week, I prefer it over the orginal due to the additional customizations available. Also the full screen navigation is pretty cool.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

It’s Accrual World said:


> .....Asked the "VW certified" sales person why they switched it and he knew nothing about it......


And why would they? :screwy:


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I like the circular gauges in the original post (2nd pic down). If that's the Jetta dash, I think it looks nicer than the 1st pic because the gauges have finer tic marks around the circumference and the graphics/text appear to be sharper (though that could be camera focus). It would be nice to have a configuration item that would offer a choice of either one.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I had one of the first Atlas SEL-Ps; It featured the Tiguan/Arteon type cockpit and suffered from a lot of issues. When it was lemon lawed over the digital cockpit, I was told that they had begun the process of dropping Panasonic as the supplier, and had started to look at alternative options- I was told then (this was pre MKVII Jetta) that they would be debuting the new type on the lower-level vehicles including the Jetta, T-Roc etc, and that it was going to trickle into both the Tig and Atlas by the refreshes if not before. 

It is not to differentiate from Audi, it is due to long term supplier change plans that were unexpected and a pita. They are transitioning out of the old system into the new. You will see the new EU Passats just got the new system as well. Based on one of the posters in this thread, the Atlas is also getting it now. So this is not going to be a Tiguan SEL only thing, this is going to be an every VW thing. 

Looks like the german rep I dealt with wasn't blowing smoke out my ass afterall. This is a good move- while the displays are technically lower quality, they have increased functionality including full map and ambient lighting configuration options. The downside is that there is no clock on this version compared to the higher quality version they are phasing out and it is technically smaller at 10" versus 12".

Having used both systems (I now have the Jetta with the new system), I can say that I much prefer the new functionality and design. I am surely biased though with the issues I had out of the gate.


EDIT: I can confirm it is in all Atlases and Tiguans:

Tiguan SEL-P









Atlas SEL-P


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

That looks like the display in my 2019 Tiguan (build date 01/19). I'm not sure that I understand what's old vs. new or what's EU (if that's a 3rd variation) but what I was basically saying is that the display in the 2nd PIC down in the initial post of this thread is the best looking IMO of those pictured.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

noka648 said:


> That looks like the display in my 2019 Tiguan (build date 01/19). I'm not sure that I understand what's old vs. new or what's EU (if that's a 3rd variation) but what I was basically saying is that the display in the 2nd PIC down in the initial post of this thread is the best looking IMO of those pictured.


That pic you're referencing is the same version as the new one in your Tig- The only difference is that it is the Jetta variation which has ambient lighting matched gauges that look slightly different- So if you change the ambient lighting from blue to pink for example, the gauges match. 

That is something the Tig/Atlas can't do since they do not have customizable ambient lighting colors (yet..)


----------



## It’s Accrual World (May 31, 2019)

Actually you can change the dash themes using OBDeleven. I also prefer the Jetta one so that was my first change but it won't match the ambient lighting since the Tig doesn't have that feature.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I had one of the first Atlas SEL-Ps; It featured the Arteon type cockpit and suffered from a lot of issues. When it was lemon lawed over the digital cockpit, I was told that they had begun the process of dropping Panasonic as the supplier, and had started to look at alternative options- I was told then (this was pre MKVII Jetta) that they would be debuting the new type on the lower-level vehicles including the Jetta, T-Roc etc, and that it was going to trickle into both the Tig and Atlas by the refreshes if not before. 

It is due to long term supplier change plans that were unexpected and a pita. They are transitioning out of the old system into the new. You will see the new EU Passats just got the new system as well. 

Looks like the german rep I dealt with wasn't blowing smoke out my ass afterall. This is a good move- while the displays are technically lower quality, they have increased functionality including full map and ambient lighting configuration options. The downside is that there is no clock on this version compared to the higher quality version they are phasing out and it is technically smaller at 10" versus 12".

Having used both systems (I now have the Jetta with the new system), I can say that I much prefer the new functionality and design. I am surely biased though with the issues I had out of the gate.


I can confirm it is in all Atlases and Tiguans:

Tiguan SEL-P









Atlas SEL-P


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

ice4life said:


> That pic you're referencing is the same version as the new one in your Tig- The only difference is that it is the Jetta variation which has ambient lighting matched gauges that look slightly different- So if you change the ambient lighting from blue to pink for example, the gauges match.
> 
> That is something the Tig/Atlas can't do since they do not have customizable ambient lighting colors (yet..)


Are you saying that without programming through the OBDII port, I can change the Tiguan configuration to match the 2nd pic down (in the initial post) such that the round gauges have the close-spaced tic marks?


----------



## It’s Accrual World (May 31, 2019)

*SEL gets cheaper digital cockpit from Jetta for late 2019 builds*

No it requires changing a setting through the OBD port. Super easy though. Here’s a before and after 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Hmmm, could a clock be added to the top-middle, as with the 2 prior cockpits? That would solve the one peeve I have.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

phlegm said:


> Hmmm, could a clock be added to the top-middle, as with the 2 prior cockpits? That would solve the one peeve I have.


The clock on the infotainment system isn't enough?


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

*[It’s Accrual World]:* You can tell me to search and I will respect that but I was wondering if you could tell me what tools (h/w-cabling and s/w) you used to do this programming. I don't know anything about it but heard that there are a couple of choices here. Also, is there a site or reference for how to do the programming, what the various options are, etc? Also, what year is your Tiguan (assuming it's a Tiguan) and does that make a difference?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

noka648 said:


> *[It’s Accrual World]:* You can tell me to search and I will respect that but I was wondering if you could tell me what tools (h/w-cabling and s/w) you used to do this programming. I don't know anything about it but heard that there are a couple of choices here. Also, is there a site or reference for how to do the programming, what the various options are, etc? Also, what year is your Tiguan (assuming it's a Tiguan) and does that make a difference?


You can use a obdeleven or a vcds. I recommend the obdeleven. I’ve used both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

moveingfaster said:


> You can use a obdeleven or a vcds. I recommend the obdeleven. I’ve used both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll have to do some research because a simple search turned up dozens of products - very confusing to someone new at it.


----------



## It’s Accrual World (May 31, 2019)

I used OBDeleven and purchased it from amazon (link below). You will need an android device for their app and the pro version of the app is $32 so it's roughly a $100 investment in total. 

There's a good thread on all the different changes. I did the following: easy entry, ignition chime, adaptive lane tracking, dash themes, and traffic sign recognition (only one that requires messing with the byte and bits). All in all, well worth it. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L75WVFL/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_.9U8CbR34Z169


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9243101-Official-OBDeleven-Coding-Thread


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ice4life said:


> I had one of the first Atlas SEL-Ps; It featured the Arteon type cockpit and suffered from a lot of issues. When it was lemon lawed over the digital cockpit, I was told that they had begun the process of dropping Panasonic as the supplier, and had started to look at alternative options- I was told then (this was pre MKVII Jetta) that they would be debuting the new type on the lower-level vehicles including the Jetta, T-Roc etc, and that it was going to trickle into both the Tig and Atlas by the refreshes if not before.
> 
> It is due to long term supplier change plans that were unexpected and a pita. They are transitioning out of the old system into the new. You will see the new EU Passats just got the new system as well.
> 
> ...


I wonder where the “lower quality” part of the display is. It is smaller, but the resolution is better and has more features. To me that’s better quality. I had the gen 1 in my Tiguan and never had issues with it. I like the 10” a lot better though. I wish it had a clock and a needle gauge instead of bars for fuel and coolant though but I’m getting used to it. Also, the steering wheel covers my right turn indicator because I lean a bit towards the right when driving. Other than that, the display is amazing.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Thanks for the links. Do you need to pay (use credits?) for each use of the tool?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

noka648 said:


> Thanks for the links. Do you need to pay (use credits?) for each use of the tool?


No you do not, can make changes on your own manually if you don’t want to use any credits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> So I was doing some digging and apparently the later builds of the 2019 Tiguan SEL are getting the cheaper virtual cockpit from the Jetta instead of the euro/SEL Premium one!
> 
> And not like the early 2019s/SEL premiums:
> 
> ...


We have this one in ours and it looks amazing, I wouldn't have it any other way. It looks just like the one I saw today in the Arteon SEL RLine.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> I wonder where the “lower quality” part of the display is. It is smaller, but the resolution is better and has more features. To me that’s better quality. I had the gen 1 in my Tiguan and never had issues with it. I like the 10” a lot better though. I wish it had a clock and a needle gauge instead of bars for fuel and coolant though but I’m getting used to it. Also, the steering wheel covers my right turn indicator because I lean a bit towards the right when driving. Other than that, the display is amazing.


Fairly certain the resolution is exactly the same having had both of them. I think the smaller size speaks to the change in quality, although the full map is a nice addition.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I guess I'll live with the current digital cockpit. After looking at the investment h/w and s/w to have a little nicer cockpit and associated risks, I thought it was not worth it to me. I also don't like experimenting/testing things on a 'production system', if you know what I mean. That's what a 'test system' is for, much like testing MS updates on a test system before applying them to production. That would also require a 2nd car for me to be able to do that, which is not going to happen. So, unless VW offers a configuration item to change it through settings (which I doubt they would do, as they probably have bigger fish to fry) I'll leave it as it is. I might revisit it someday but for now I'll just let it be.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

noka648 said:


> I guess I'll live with the current digital cockpit. After looking at the investment h/w and s/w to have a little nicer cockpit and associated risks, I thought it was not worth it to me. I also don't like experimenting/testing things on a 'production system', if you know what I mean. That's what a 'test system' is for, much like testing MS updates on a test system before applying them to production. That would also require a 2nd car for me to be able to do that, which is not going to happen. So, unless VW offers a configuration item to change it through settings (which I doubt they would do, as they probably have bigger fish to fry) I'll leave it as it is. I might revisit it someday but for now I'll just let it be.


Don't worry, I was the guinea pig instead. After this visit, and the infamous 5F module, it ended up giving me all kinds of issues with brake assist etc- I told them I wasn't comfortable driving an experiment around, and they bought it back.


----------



## veerrrsix (Dec 31, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I had one of the first Atlas SEL-Ps; It featured the Arteon type cockpit and suffered from a lot of issues. When it was lemon lawed over the digital cockpit, I was told that they had begun the process of dropping Panasonic as the supplier, and had started to look at alternative options- I was told then (this was pre MKVII Jetta) that they would be debuting the new type on the lower-level vehicles including the Jetta, T-Roc etc, and that it was going to trickle into both the Tig and Atlas by the refreshes if not before.
> 
> It is due to long term supplier change plans that were unexpected and a pita. They are transitioning out of the old system into the new. You will see the new EU Passats just got the new system as well.
> 
> ...


every instrument cluster, analog or digital, in every Atlas ever made has been made by Continental, full stop.


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

In the interest of localizing when the change was made, my wife’s new SEL-P has the newer digital dash, but an identically equipped one we looked at had the older unit. Looking at the VIN, my wife’s is serialized as unit 60,092 and was manufactured in April of 2019. The twin with the older dash was number 44,564. It was also a 2019 model, but was made a bit earlier. I did not check the manufacture date on that one. For reference, the serial number is the last five digits of the VIN.

In summary:

# 44,564 — old style
# 60,092 — new style (April 2019)

As a group, we could narrow the range to see when this change went into affect.


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

So what does the older unit look like. The one we originally test drove had a much fancier display than this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Davidabourbon said:


> So what does the older unit look like. The one we originally test drove had a much fancier display than this one.....


Didn't you just answer your own question? :screwy:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

veerrrsix said:


> every instrument cluster, analog or digital, in every Atlas ever made has been made by Continental, full stop.


Actually they were made by Delphi which was affiliated with Panasonic


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Davidabourbon said:


> So what does the older unit look like. The one we originally test drove had a much fancier display than this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old









New


----------



## llamafam (Jun 15, 2019)

Our Atlas SEL was built 03/19 56,654 with the new style digital cockpit. Just adding to the list of dates


----------



## veerrrsix (Dec 31, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Actually they were made by Delphi which was affiliated with Panasonic


See how it says RAD after delphi? it’s because the infotainment module/radio (aka 5F) that was also replaced while they were firing off the parts cannon is made by delphi and replaced under a swap program that operates outside normal VW parts processes. That’s also why it doesn’t have a part number. The cluster was made by Conti. Panasonic makes the fender amplifier and speakers if you want to find something they make for VW, but they do not make and have never made Atlas clusters.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

veerrrsix said:


> See how it says RAD after delphi? it’s because the infotainment module/radio (aka 5F) that was also replaced while they were firing off the parts cannon is made by delphi and replaced under a swap program that operates outside normal VW parts processes. That’s also why it doesn’t have a part number. The cluster was made by Conti. Panasonic makes the fender amplifier and speakers if you want to find something they make for VW, but they do not make and have never made Atlas clusters.


Continental it is. Having said that, can you confirm the new cockpits are also Conti? The rep was adamant they changed suppliers.


----------



## Davidabourbon (Apr 3, 2019)

Lol I liked the old one better


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Davidabourbon said:


> Lol I liked the old one better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ditto- I went from the old one in the Atlas to the new one in the Jetta back to the old one in the Arteon and prefer the old one now.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> ditto- I went from the old one in the Atlas to the new one in the Jetta back to the old one in the Arteon and prefer the old one now.


Hay congrats. You got the Arteon and how do you like it. I need to go and test drive it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

MY 4/19 New Digital Cockpit. Yes it is customizable, via the Car setting option in the instrument panel. The only option I wanted was the smaller dials with map like the audi, I cant do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

ice4life said:


> ditto- I went from the old one in the Atlas to the new one in the Jetta back to the old one in the Arteon and prefer the old one now.


And does the one in the Arteon have the same issues? Wondering if there’s any hope for a software update.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Hay congrats. You got the Arteon and how do you like it. I need to go and test drive it.


Crazy about it. Everything in this car which is literally identical to the other VWs, just feels like it operates better. As if they build these cars with a different mindset in Germany than they do in MX or TN. Having had 7 VWs from all three of those plants, the german built ones are bar-none better. Love the massaging driver seat as it is the first VW I've had with it.




wooble said:


> And does the one in the Arteon have the same issues? Wondering if there’s any hope for a software update.


Not at all- No joke, the headunit, which is supposed to be identical, feels 100% faster, and the map in the cockpit never suffers from lagging or pixelation. And while the full map in the Jetta was nice, I actually prefer the older version where you can have small dials and a relatively bigger map rather than all map and a digital speed way in the bottom corner.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Crazy about it. Everything in this car which is literally identical to the other VWs, just feels like it operates better. As if they build these cars with a different mindset in Germany than they do in MX or TN. Having had 7 VWs from all three of those plants, the german built ones are bar-none better. Love the massaging driver seat as it is the first VW I've had with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all- No joke, the headunit, which is supposed to be identical, feels 100% faster, and the map in the cockpit never suffers from lagging or pixelation. And while the full map in the Jetta was nice, I actually prefer the older version where you can have small dials and a relatively bigger map rather than all map and a digital speed way in the bottom corner.


So far for me I had zero issues with dash no pixelation or any lag. It has always been fast loading 

As to the maps on new display. I thought you can also have appear in the same manner as the old display does. But from what I have seen is that the older style seems to be more refined and sharper in how the combo looks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> So far for me I had zero issues with dash no pixelation or any lag. It has always been fast loading
> 
> As to the maps on new display. I thought you can also have appear in the same manner as the old display does. But from what I have seen is that the older style seems to be more refined and sharper in how the combo looks.
> 
> ...


They are very different cockpits at the end of the day. There is a way to view the gauges on the new one with a map in the center, similar to the standard layout when you don't expand the nav in the cockpit on the atlas. However, since the new cockpit is 2" smaller, it does not really give you a good look at the map. There are two other options which include the full map (which I refer you to my previous complaints), and this strange like info layout which has WAY too much information and the same sized map as the gauge layout. 

Like I said having had old then new then old again, happy to be back.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> They are very different cockpits at the end of the day. There is a way to view the gauges on the new one with a map in the center, similar to the standard layout when you don't expand the nav in the cockpit on the atlas. However, since the new cockpit is 2" smaller, it does not really give you a good look at the map. There are two other options which include the full map (which I refer you to my previous complaints), and this strange like info layout which has WAY too much information and the same sized map as the gauge layout.
> 
> Like I said having had old then new then old again, happy to be back.


Just hope they don’t do an update to the old ones so we will not loose what we have. I have thought about it many times and had came to the conclusion that a full screen map is not something I would like to have all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Just hope they don’t do an update to the old ones so we will not loose what we have. I have thought about it many times and had came to the conclusion that a full screen map is not something I would like to have all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly doubt the layouts are going to change with an update. They are separate units with separate functionality.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Highly doubt the layouts are going to change with an update. They are separate units with separate functionality.


It is a screen and the software can always be written to show whatever you want and where on the screen. If you look at OBD11 we are beginning to see more control units and the dash display will get more info in it as we go. We probably can get there too 

Look at my other post and I showed 2 screen shots of items we did not see before. Hoping to get in there and see if we can get like the walk away work on the rear hatch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> It is a screen and the software can always be written to show whatever you want and where on the screen. If you look at OBD11 we are beginning to see more control units and the dash display will get more info in it as we go. We probably can get there too
> 
> Look at my other post and I showed 2 screen shots of items we did not see before. Hoping to get in there and see if we can get like the walk away work on the rear hatch
> 
> ...


Fair enough- I've been using them for a few years now and the extent of coding changes that could be done came down to gauge design type/ themed color changes. Nothing in the way of adding/deleting features or layout screens.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Hoping to get in there and see if we can get like the walk away work on the rear hatch


Didn't even see this line. I have to wonder how that would be possible as it uses a separate button than the regular power tailgate button. I mean I guess you could try to program it to only do that, but seems silly as I still use the regular function a lot. 

The bigger issues I have is that there is no lock button on the trunk like on my S90. I have to go back and lock the car after I close the tailgate which is so stupid. Or I have to open the tailgate from inside, then lock the door on the way out, and then close it to lock. Just a lack of a lux feature imo compared to other cars I've had.

Here's the double button by the way- you press the right one for walk away, or the left one for normal:


----------



## veerrrsix (Dec 31, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Continental it is. Having said that, can you confirm the new cockpits are also Conti? The rep was adamant they changed suppliers.


Yes, the new ones are Conti as well. There were a number of software are hardware changes/improvements to the original version, perhaps that was somehow misconstrued as a supplier change.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

veerrrsix said:


> Yes, the new ones are Conti as well. There were a number of software are hardware changes/improvements to the original version, perhaps that was somehow misconstrued as a supplier change.


Thanks for the clarification!

On my Arteon (old version), There is a "classic" layout in the owners manual (which I can attest to having had in my Atlas) which is not an option on the actual cockpit. Instead our classic view is called "gear and speed."
I am so confused as to where the classic layout went. People have said they did away with it, but I am perplexed as to why.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I stumbled into the following YouTube video Check it out it is interesting. Would love to see where this screen came from.


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

This is off my 2019 US Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line 4motion. I wish they had the incremental hashes for the Tac and Speedo.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

That's what I was referring to that I think looks the best -> the dash with the hash.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> .....Wish they had the incremental hashes for the Tac and Speedo....


Because?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> This is off my 2019 US Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line 4motion. I wish they had the incremental hashes for the Tac and Speedo.


You mean like this:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...9-builds&p=113403781&viewfull=1#post113403781


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...9-builds&p=113403781&viewfull=1#post113403781


Yes, I referred to the 2nd one of the two in a previous post as looking the best (IMO) and I wish VW would provide more configuration settings to allow it (assuming it is technically possible).


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I am seeing some SEL Premiums on the lot with the older and newer digital cockpit. What's the general consensus on the newer one from the Jetta?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I am seeing some SEL Premiums on the lot with the older and newer digital cockpit. What's the general consensus on the newer one from the Jetta?


I’ve tried both and while I wish the screen was a little larger, I think the newer one from the Jetta is better. The big difference I like in the new one is that you can do navigation the full width of the screen. The other one has a much smaller nav view. I recommend you check that out when viewing the two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It’s Accrual World (May 31, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> I’ve tried both and while I wish the screen was a little larger, I think the newer one from the Jetta is better. The big difference I like in the new one is that you can do navigation the full width of the screen. The other one has a much smaller nap view. I recommend you check that out when viewing the two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this. The “Jetta” version allows for more customization with personal settings. The old one gas only presets but it is larger. Also if you use Obdeleven, you can change the colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It’s Accrual World said:


> I second this. The “Jetta” version allows for more customization with personal settings. The old one gas only presets but it is larger. Also if you use Obdeleven, you can change the colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MrSmith4 said:


> I’ve tried both and while I wish the screen was a little larger, I think the newer one from the Jetta is better. The big difference I like in the new one is that you can do navigation the full width of the screen. The other one has a much smaller nav view. I recommend you check that out when viewing the two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





not_too_shabyy said:


> I am seeing some SEL Premiums on the lot with the older and newer digital cockpit. What's the general consensus on the newer one from the Jetta?



I had the 12" system in the Atlas, and then the 10" system in the Jetta, and now the 12" system again in the Arteon. The 12" system is bar-none higher quality and better. While you don't get a full map, I would wager to say the full map is overrated as the aspect ratio of looking at a big rectangle is kind of pointless. Especially with the fact they made the screen smaller by 2". Finally, my biggest pet-peeve was not having a clock in the 10" cockpit as when android auto was up on the main screen, I could never see what time it was.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I think I just prefer the quad split screen with the radio in the upper right. I've got someone at VW checking about the customization of the upper left hand corner where it tells you how long you've been driving, I find that to be useless info and am trying to see if it is something they may fix to allow you to select the time for that spot at the very least. I have also passed along the issue with not being able to find the time anywhere in the car if you are on certain Android auto screens and it forces you to look at your phone, something VW obviously shouldn't want you to do, so wait and see if that gets dealt with.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Finally, my biggest pet-peeve was not having a clock in the 10" cockpit as when android auto was up on the main screen, I could never see what time it was.





Zabes64 said:


> I have also passed along the issue with not being able to find the time anywhere in the car if you are on certain Android auto screens and it forces you to look at your phone, something VW obviously shouldn't want you to do, so wait and see if that gets dealt with.


I refer you to my previous complaints.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

*Are there two different digital cockpits?*

I have a 2019 SEL R-Line with the digital cockpit. In mine the fuel gauge is vertical, and set on the right. On line, however, I've seen others where the fuel gauge is at the bottom right, running horizontally. Are these two different cockpits or is it a matter of how each is configured?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Bump to suscribe.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

2018 Atlas has different (a lot nicer and bigger) digital cockpit. 2019 share cockpit with vw Jetta and probably some other models.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Watchie said:


> I have a 2019 SEL R-Line with the digital cockpit. In mine the fuel gauge is vertical, and set on the right. On line, however, I've seen others where the fuel gauge is at the bottom right, running horizontally. Are these two different cockpits or is it a matter of how each is configured?
> 
> Thanks for any guidance.


Yes, the 2019.5 Atlas and Tiguan changed over to the smaller cheaper 10" digital cockpit (previous was 12"). There are pros and cons to each system. All models are switching over to the smaller system. Jetta started with the 2019 redesign (first offering, didn't previously have one), then the Atlas/Tig switched over in 2019.5, then the Arteon is switching over for 2020, followed by the MK8 golf which gets its own slightly different 10" display. Passat doesn't offer it in the US.

There are a few threads on it already: 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Jetta-for-late-2019-builds&highlight=display
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9300871-Dash-display&highlight=display


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

The 2018 and early 2019 cluster looks much better in my opinion than the newer one. The current one looks cheaper.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tim K said:


> The 2018 and early 2019 cluster looks much better in my opinion than the newer one. The current one looks cheaper.


It is cheaper, masked by the ability to have a full map and somewhat additional level of customization. The resolution is noticeably different as I came out of a 2019 Jetta SEL-P with the 10" system, into an Arteon SEL-P with the 12" system. Much prefer the older 12" system so happy to have it.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I just bought the new Tig (late 2019) and I do quite like the sharpness of the display and the full screen Map compared to my 2018 R. But I do like the more dynamic look of the R dials and wish I could have had that in the Tig...Now that I've been driving it for a while though it is nice to have a small difference between the two cars...The R is the speedster so the dials suit it, the Tig is the family car and it suits it so I really can't complain much. Just wish I could get the sweeping dials to work on the new Tig display...thats a feature I do miss. Always thought that was a premium feel when you started up a car.


----------



## boxster002 (Jun 3, 2007)

I’ve been following this thread for some time and still have come up short with my research...

Will the Jetta or T-roc (newer digital displays) fit the Atlas? Specifically an SE with tech?

I know the newer generation screen is more customizable... looking to get one into my Atlas on the cheap. 

I’m tracking this one as the T-ROC: 17A920790 and this one as the Atlas: 3CN920891A
Thanks.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

boxster002 said:


> I’ve been following this thread for some time and still have come up short with my research...
> 
> Will the Jetta or T-roc (newer digital displays) fit the Atlas? Specifically an SE with tech?
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand as the dash display you have is like a Rolex instead of a cheap Timex.


----------

